# Breed guesses for my mutt?



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

My curiosity has gotten the better of me and I've decided to finally start a 'breed guess' thread for Ella. The bf and I have some guesses of our own, but I'm really curious to see what breeds you all see?
(Excuse my poor attempts at trying to get decent 'guessing' pics)

Head Shot









Body side









sitting side









more...


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

just for fun....









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow the Body shots totally remind me of my Roxie (boston Terrier) So I'm gonna geuss Boston Terrier/ Doxie


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I honestly have no idea what she is, but she sure is cute!


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

My guess is dachshund x beagle mix 

Very pretty! I love the pink nose!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

She's a cutie! I'm def seeing some dachsund in her. And I'm seeing a little bit of beagle and either min pin or rat terrier. I can't see her tail in these pics, is it docked?


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks exactly like my neighbors dog. Hes a Dachshund/Boston/Chihuahua mix It's hard to tell with some combinations they can look like many different things.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh I see so many breeds XD

First picture: Jack Jack Jack! SO much JRT.
In the body I see Doxie, definitely. 
I see a little Chi in the dome of her head.
And in the second to last picture I see PUG!

So JRT/Doxie/Chi/Pug


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

I think you should make the first pic your avatar! Its GREAT!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I see boston doxie maybe a little chi as well


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I see no boston at all LOL

I see doxi/chi/beagle

I wonder about the tail though?.....he looks to have no tail at all....


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

^That's why I thought Boston. They have very small tails and the shape of it's muzzle but it may just be that it was turned sideways in that picture. In that case I would say Dachshund/pug/Chihuahua. I don't see beagle hmm


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

No, no Pug there, not sure where you're seeing that. He looks like a Beagle/Jack Russel cross with a docked tail to me.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm hearing guesses that echo my ideas! I've always thought JRT, doxie, maybe a bit chihuahua, she was only listed at the rescue as a chi cross (although I don't see TOO much chi and she has an undeniably terrier personality). Ella does have a docked tail, a rather weird one at that, very stubby and quite short. Never quite understood why someone would dock a mutt?










I'm probably way off base....however after recently hitting up the earth dog circuit in southern California, I've started seeing a breed I've been previously unfamiliar with, that has really struck me as similar to Ella. That's actually what kind of sparked this thread. I know Patterdale Terriers are considered pretty darn rare...so like I said it may be completely wrong and a cross could be even rarer...but...


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe she is a JRT/doxie/chihuahua.  It's a tough one. You can see more chi in that pic. She is defiantly 100% cute. =)


----------



## BorderCollieLuvr (Feb 23, 2010)

As Aunti of Ella, I certainly thing she is a chi/jack/dachs. If there is anything else in there... it's very small.

Demo thinks she is his lovah!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Coffeecup said:


> ^That's why I thought Boston. They have very small tails and the shape of it's muzzle but it may just be that it was turned sideways in that picture. In that case I would say Dachshund/pug/Chihuahua. I don't see beagle hmm


Bostons have small tails...but not that small and not a nub...they have kind of a corkscrew tail


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I see boston only in her square-ish head


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

She is absolutley adorable though, whatever she is!!!


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep. If you look at a Boston terrier from a side profile sometimes their tails look like tiny stubs/nubs. I figured maybe that was the case and sometimes tails come out wonky in pictures because the dog turned it sideways. It's odd that they cropped her tail. :/


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup this girl definitley has no corkscrew, its a little nubbin tail, and it isn't a natural bob, very much looks like a docked tail.

I'm curious about the "smooshy-face" breed guesses, the pugs and bostons. Interesting guesses, hadn't thought of them. If she was a mix of one of these breeds, wouldn't she have some indication of the more shallow pushed in muzzle?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

jinnyretr0 said:


> I'm hearing guesses that echo my ideas! I've always thought JRT, doxie, maybe a bit chihuahua, she was only listed at the rescue as a chi cross (although I don't see TOO much chi and she has an undeniably terrier personality). Ella does have a docked tail, a rather weird one at that, very stubby and quite short. Never quite understood why someone would dock a mutt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they are EXTREMELY rare in the US and Canada except in certain areas. they are one of my all time favorite breeds. i dont see patterdale..there's a bit of a superficial resemblance but considering the rarity of the Patterdale...i cant see it.

she looks like a pair of "duggle" siblings i know. doxie x beagle x pug.


----------



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like a Feist mix

I see no boston or pug in that dog. But she is cute!


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe pug/chihuahua?


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

jinnyretr0 said:


> Yup this girl definitley has no corkscrew, its a little nubbin tail, and it isn't a natural bob, very much looks like a docked tail.
> 
> I'm curious about the "smooshy-face" breed guesses, the pugs and bostons. Interesting guesses, hadn't thought of them. If she was a mix of one of these breeds, wouldn't she have some indication of the more shallow pushed in muzzle?


Not necessarily. The pushed in face trait can end up very obvious or very subtle (as well as any other trait) and when you add more than two breeds in it can get difficult to tell. JRT/Doxie/Chi maybe some pug in there too I think.


----------

